# Who Killed Lucy Beale



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

The running favourite has to be Abi Branning, maybe her dad Max found out and is also protecting her.

But i think they will pull out a wild card, and my personal fave, especially as he isnt in the current case, thus not current suspects list is Ryan Malloy.
He is whitney's brother, whom is on the run for killing a guy that was abusing his sister.
He made a mysterious appearance on the show a couple months ago, and that was it.
Lucy Beale had been bullying Whitney, and I reckon she found out Whitney had been in touch with her fugitive brother and started threatening her about it.
Maybe She told Ryan, whom then killed Lucy, intentionally or unintentionally, to keep her quiet? This would also account for Whitney being a suspect and having been investigated by the police for her dealings with Lucy?
Maybe Whitney knows her brother did it?

What do you guys think?

What do you guys


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

OH thinks its Abbie Branning, not that he watches it, he hates it, but he saw the who did it trailer they have been playing.

Personally I think it might be Danny Pennant, who was working with Lucy at Janines letting agency and later had an affair with Lucy and together they ended up embezzling money from the business, planning to start up in business themsevles. They broke up when Lucy got wise to him and threw him out from where they were living together at the Beales. Lucy also knew a lot about him and his shady deals he had previous got up too.
He is a wild card too.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Well whomever it was, why didn't they do the whole cast in?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

it was peggy mitchell


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I only know Max from everyone you mentioned and that's cos he was on Strictly


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive always thought it was either Max , Abbie or Peter Beale , still sticking with one of them but which one i don't know lol


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

A clue was given on the soap awards which was a jewellery box with a ballerina in it, where the girl who had the baby[forgot her name] found some drugs
I also thought of Danny, I think he was into drugs, and got Lucy into drugs,but recently wondered about Dean, as he seems to be a psychopath and cant accept hes done anything wrong regarding raping Linda, and hes weird
Cant wait to find out


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Who cares.

Could have been Denise or Nick Cotton because he just likes doing that sort of thing.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

They've dragged it on for far too long for me to have any interest in it.

It would have been better if we saw the act and then watched the person slowly give themselves away.

Maybe it was Lady Dyer.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree it has dragged on far too long, hope the outcome is worth the wait, the next thing is Dot killing Nasty Nick, apparently with some help


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

No wild cards, I don't think.......

Lucy Beale's Casefile


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Pfffft. I lost the plot and the interest in this months ago. I couldn't give two hoots who killed her now, it's gone on far too long IMO. Boringggggg.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

One more thing not in there, Jay hid a woolly hat in a bin in the garage,he took it out,looked at it and put it back, Hmm, I did suspect Ben at that point, not Jay
I love a good mystery


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> One more thing not in there, Jay hid a woolly hat in a bin in the garage,he took it out,looked at it and put it back, Hmm, I did suspect Ben at that point, not Jay
> I love a good mystery


he burned the hat in the bin.
it was his hat, as he appeared on CCTV wearing it on a bus near walford common near the time lucy was killed.
but the story goes he and Ben mitchell were robbing an off-licence nearby

however, oddly, it was revealed later on that jay and ben also had lucy's bag for some reason, which they buried in the allotment. which was found by denise later on.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

8tansox said:


> Pfffft. I lost the plot and the interest in this months ago. I couldn't give two hoots who killed her now, it's gone on far too long IMO. Boringggggg.


Hey, some of us lead such boring lives, that it's a treat for us! :001_tt2:

They said early on it was Abi, can't see it myself but hey, anything's possible.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have no idea who dunnit but I like the Ryan theory. He was in touch with Whitney through phone calls and texts awhile ago but never made an appearance.

I'm quite excited about live week. Jo Joiner (Tanya Branning) is returning so I think the Brannings are heavily involved with the Lucy storyline... maybe it was Abby?!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> I have no idea who dunnit but I like the Ryan theory. He was in touch with Whitney through phone calls and texts awhile ago but never made an appearance.
> 
> I'm quite excited about live week. Jo Joiner (Tanya Branning) is returning so I think the Brannings are heavily involved with the Lucy storyline... maybe it was Abby?!


ryan did appear from behind the cafe building in the park.
but whitney didnt see him


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hey, some of us lead such boring lives, that it's a treat for us! :001_tt2:
> 
> They said early on it was Abi, can't see it myself but hey, anything's possible.


i live an extremely unboring life
still watch EE though


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I wonder if it could be Rainie, Tanya's sister. She was into drugs,perhaps she was supplying Lucy.
On the other hand it could be psycho Dean.*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought that, a couple of weeks ago, the producers gave us a hint as to the killer by having all the real suspects on screen within a few seconds of each other.
I'm talking about when Emma phoned the killer and we saw quite a few characters answer their phone (just like was done in the the 'who killed Dirty Den?' plot). From what I've read, it was one of those characters who did it.

After all the build up, I think that many viewers would be disappointed if the killer turned out to be a minor character.

Totally agree that this has been dragging on too long, but I suppose that could happen in real life too.
I'm much more interested in seeing Dean get what he deserves to be honest, but they are dragging that out too .

I gave up on EE for a long time, but came back to watching it last year. But I hate the way all soaps drag out all their main plots. Will stick with it for now though. It's the only soap I can bear.

Oh yes, and I'm still thinking the killer is either Abi Branning or Peter Beale.
Peter because the actor is leaving soon and Abi because the writers have turned her into a bit of a psycho .


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I wonder if Dean raped Shabnam as well.*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I wonder if Dean raped Shabnam as well.*


I was only half listening when Shabnam was talking about the one night stand, but it wouldn't surprise me if it turned out that he at least had sex with her without her consent...and once Shabnam talks about this it adds more fuel to Linda's case against Dean.

I'm hoping so anyway


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't watch it but people on my FB think its was bobby and that jane is covering for him.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't think it will be Dean as he apparently gets his commupance this week over Linda and not by the police.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

silvi said:


> I thought that, a couple of weeks ago, the producers gave us a hint as to the killer by having all the real suspects on screen within a few seconds of each other.
> I'm talking about when Emma phoned the killer and we saw quite a few characters answer their phone (just like was done in the the 'who killed Dirty Den?' plot). From what I've read, it was one of those characters who did it.
> 
> After all the build up, I think that many viewers would be disappointed if the killer turned out to be a minor character.
> ...


if its peter beale, they had a fight, and he didnt realise he had killed her.
his reaction the night ian told him lucy was dead was too genuine a one of shock, anguish, and grief

goo point about the phone line up thing as well


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I wonder if it could be Rainie, Tanya's sister. She was into drugs,perhaps she was supplying Lucy.
> On the other hand it could be psycho Dean.*


no, she was shagging ian beale at the same time

rainie is gonna appear in the live week, but they will also be having having flashback scenes to the night lucy died

and dean was part of that scene whereby he was one of the people on the phone when emma made her phone call.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Umm but who is Lucy Beale ???


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking about it (yes I know can see Im idle today with nothing better to do)

It has to be someone Emma the police woman knows and would have a reason to have their phone number as didn't she phone them to arrange a meet and say she knows they killed Lucy Beale.

That would probably narrow it down to certain members of the Beale family as she would have the contact details as she was the liaison officer for the case, or Max or maybe the girls. Cant think of any reason to have other personal phone numbers of other suspects as she was off the case and suspended, and it seems to be her personal phone.

Blows my theory of Danny Pennant though as he was gone, and she wouldn't have his phone number.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

witchyone said:


> Umm but who is Lucy Beale ???


lucy beale is the secret love child of dev alihan


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

witchyone said:


> Umm but who is Lucy Beale ???


someone on the program eastenders.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Is now a good time to say that my next door neighbour at the yard is a permanent extra on Eastenders?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I think Abi did it, and Max knows she did because Emma phoned someone who knew her, Max was having an affair with Lucy, and Abi is a daddys girl so probably jealous and her life hadn't been going well with breaking up with Jay and not getting place in college etc...

Someone took photos of Max and Lucy, which I reckon was Abi.

Abi wasn't interested when Lauren was suspect about her dad re the torn file, very dismissive.

She didn't seem that shocked re Emma dying either, perhaps relief? 

She was at Beales at Xmas re the music box.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I think Abi did it, and Max knows she did because Emma phoned someone who knew her, Max was having an affair with Lucy, and Abi is a daddys girl so probably jealous and her life hadn't been going well with breaking up with Jay and not getting place in college etc...
> 
> Someone took photos of Max and Lucy, which I reckon was Abi.
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a reveal that abi emailed max the photos of him and Lucy?
Not sure if i remembered that right?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I think Abi did it, and Max knows she did because Emma phoned someone who knew her, Max was having an affair with Lucy, and Abi is a daddys girl so probably jealous and her life hadn't been going well with breaking up with Jay and not getting place in college etc...
> 
> Someone took photos of Max and Lucy, which I reckon was Abi.
> 
> ...


Although I think the killer is probably Abi, I'm not sure about the time frame with Emma.
Emma rings someone and then meets them, telling them "it is still murder" or words to that effect.
The person she was talking to was either the killer, or the killer's representative, so it could have been Max on behalf of Abi.
But I think that Max at least was shown somewhere else at the time Emma was talking. And why, when she was living with them both, did Emma have to drag them out to the park to talk to them? She could have just waited until Lauren wasn't there.

Could be wrong though....

I think that whoever did it, it may turn out to be an accident or manslaughter (Lucy was pushed, fell over and banged her head, got up again and died later - a bit like Emma really).
It could also be that at least one person thinks they may have caused Lucy's death (after an argument and a tussle) but actually didn't.

But don't forget the piece of paper (from Emma's notes) that slipped under the cabinet in the kitchen (I think) when Lauren was sorting out the torn-up notes. It could have the missing bit that pieces it all together......


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

silvi said:


> Although I think the killer is probably Abi, I'm not sure about the time frame with Emma.
> Emma rings someone and then meets them, telling them "it is still murder" or words to that effect.
> The person she was talking to was either the killer, or the killer's representative, so it could have been Max on behalf of Abi.
> But I think that Max at least was shown somewhere else at the time Emma was talking. And why, when she was living with them both, did Emma have to drag them out to the park to talk to them? She could have just waited until Lauren wasn't there.
> ...


Yes that missing bit has the answer I reckon, was very close to being found last night when Peter took his top off.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a BBC competition now too.

BBC Blogs - EastEnders News & Spoilers - Solve the Lucy murder mystery and win a tour of Albert Square!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yes that missing bit has the answer I reckon, was very close to being found last night when Peter took his top off.


Yes. I saw that 

Or of course it could be another red herring....

It's one of those 'soap suspense' things that gets people yelling at the TV, "look there!!!" 
Nicely done though


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the advert they are running for Eastenders at the minute, I liked the other one they ran last year, must have been after the murder, where just their eyes were moving. 

I don`t follow EE but my parents do, their verdict is ` young daughter of max because she killed the dog and didn`t care` I should point out my parents are elderly, hard of hearing and very prone to falling asleep during programmes

I think I will watch the live episode, must be hard when used to being able to shoot again if something quite not right, to knowing this is it, no second chances. I should imagine working on a set is very different to theatre where everything is set up for a live performance. The chances of someone not being right on cue or having a cameraman in shot have got to be higher I would have thought.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

3dogs2cats said:


> I don`t follow EE but my parents do, their verdict is ` young daughter of max because she killed the dog and didn`t care` I should point out my parents are elderly, hard of hearing and very prone to falling asleep during programmes


They have a point though


----------



## Elsammy (Feb 8, 2015)

I think it was Bobby. The jewellery box has something to do with it as well. Mabe Bobby threw the jewellery box at Lucy's head (Not sure why though) and caused her earlier injury to the head to actually kill her. Jane knows and helps to cover it up by taking the body to the woods and make it look as though Lucy was mugged. Jane then takes Bobby away from it all because he might accidentally let out what happened. He was also not long ago found at her grave after he went missing. i think at first Emma thought the killer was Jane but after meeting with her in the park she is told the truth that it was Bobby but an accident and Emma replied 'but it is still Murder' 
I think this is why Emma hadn't gone straight to the police with the info because it involves Lucy's little brother. This is also why Lauren doesn't want to get involved and reveal the killer but leaves the message in the card so that Jane knows that she knows. But then I have theories for others too but for the shock factor I think Bobby is it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Who cares, I wish they would kill the whole cast off.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I was wondering when this thread would come back to the front page, especially as the killer is to be revealed next Thursday during 'live week'. 



Elsammy said:


> I think it was Bobby. The jewellery box has something to do with it as well. Mabe Bobby threw the jewellery box at Lucy's head (Not sure why though) and caused her earlier injury to the head to actually kill her. Jane knows and helps to cover it up by taking the body to the woods and make it look as though Lucy was mugged. Jane then takes Bobby away from it all because he might accidentally let out what happened. He was also not long ago found at her grave after he went missing. i think at first Emma thought the killer was Jane but after meeting with her in the park she is told the truth that it was Bobby but an accident and Emma replied 'but it is still Murder'
> I think this is why Emma hadn't gone straight to the police with the info because it involves Lucy's little brother. This is also why Lauren doesn't want to get involved and reveal the killer but leaves the message in the card so that Jane knows that she knows. But then I have theories for others too but for the shock factor I think Bobby is it.


That theory makes a lot of sense to me 
After last night's episode, when the producers were trying to convince us that Lauren thinks either Jane or Peter did it, I am sceptical about it being either of them.
But Bobby, yes.
It would explain what appears to be Jane's involvement in moving the body and would also explain why it would be so devastating for so many people for Lauren to reveal what she knows, but is finding it hard to keep this to herself.

The only thing that makes me wonder is....I know that Jane took Bobby away for a while, but how can she be sure that he won't blurt something out now?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Not long now 

I have read some few theories about Bobby being the killer, and Jane covering it up... I did think it was Abi but Emma kept texting and calling the person, but she lived in the same house as Abi so I don't see why she would need to call to arrange a meeting. Although, I think Max knows who it is and that is why Emma said ' You know' before she died.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Another thing that confuses me, is that Ben said he and Jay found the bag and took Lucy's phone and purse, but the bag was with her when she died...


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Who cares, I wish they would kill the whole cast off.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Me too


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We'll know this week. Goodness, the suspense is killing me! :biggrin: Yet still I watch it avidly every week.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't watch it and I'm fed up with it


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Elsammy has convinced me it's Bobby now.
And he's now the bookie's favourite....
(someone must have read this thread, lol!)


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

silvi said:


> Elsammy has convinced me it's Bobby now.
> And he's now the bookie's favourite....
> (someone must have read this thread, lol!)


Quite a few people on facebook reckon it's Bobby too and that Jane is covering up for him. They also reckon that she went out into the street,bumped into Max and Abi and the 3 of them hid the body  Makes sense I guess but I reckon that it's so to do with Denise


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

xgemma86x said:


> Quite a few people on facebook reckon it's Bobby too and that Jane is covering up for him. They also reckon that she went out into the street,bumped into Max and Abi and the 3 of them hid the body  Makes sense I guess but I reckon that it's so to do with Denise


Where was Denise at the time?
Perhaps it was her who helped Jane move the body after Bobby killed Lucy?
I think that the Max and Abi bit is a red herring. Last night, Max accused Abi of killing Lucy because he thought she had, but he got it wrong.
I think that their secret was about what happened in the car lot, where Lucy got her first injury.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Max told Abi she had killed Lucy at the end of last nights episode.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> if its peter beale, they had a fight, and he didnt realise he had killed her.
> his reaction the night ian told him lucy was dead was too genuine a one of shock, anguish, and grief
> 
> goo point about the phone line up thing as well


It was darned good acting on his part that scene was, because it was the first time ever EE made me cry. It reminded me of my own reaction to hearing my dad had died, brought back some painful memories for me. I reckon his reaction was based on some personal experience. The grief shown by other characters in EE had no impact on me at all.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Max told Abi she had killed Lucy at the end of last nights episode.


Since the big reveal has not happened yet, I think the Abi and Max story is a red herring. Max thinks Abi did it, but she hasn't.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Who cares! 



Valanita said:


> Max told Abi she had killed Lucy at the end of last nights episode.


I reckon that might be a red herring. 

Taken from the BBC POV website...it says:

Dean Wicks killed Lucy Beale.

EastEnders spoilers: show boss promises "shocking" climax to Linda and Dean rape plot
according to this Dean is going to meet his comeuppance after raping Linda Carter - but not in the way that viewers might necessarily expect.

"There will be justice. And how it's meted out will be satisfying but shocking too,"

I predict Dean will be convicted of the murder of Lucy Beale and subsequently the rape of Linda Carter and as a convicted murderer who went on months later to rape will face a whole life tariff, breaking new grounds in EastEnders storyline and how much evil one character can commit.

Plus nobody would seen it coming that Dean would have been outed as Lucy's killer!

Either that or Mick discovers Dean killed Lucy snaps kills him and buries him in a shallow grave or something there have been a lot of red herrings in the Lucy Beale storyline, particularly around Mick so Dean killed her.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

noone. its just a stupid tv programme its not real.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I love Elsammy's theory, if that's not what happened then I'll be very surprised.

Porps - I don't think anyone here is under the illusion that Eastenders is real. It's a tv soap, it's a bit of harmless, 'who dunnit' fun. It's ok for you not to like it, but it's equally ok for other people to enjoy a bit of mindless telly.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Aubrie30 said:


> I love Elsammy's theory, if that's not what happened then I'll be very surprised.
> 
> Porps - I don't think anyone here is under the illusion that Eastenders is real. It's a tv soap, it's a bit of harmless, 'who dunnit' fun. It's ok for you not to like it, but it's equally ok for other people to enjoy a bit of mindless telly.


yeah and its equally ok for me to mock it too


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Of course it is, not everyone likes the same things.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

porps said:


> yeah and its equally ok for me to mock it too


All trolls welcome!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> All trolls welcome!


[youtube_browser]8zP8vZSkhro[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Some trolls are good guys.....


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

porps said:


> [youtube_browser]8zP8vZSkhro[/youtube_browser]


ROFL!:001_tt1:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

If it's Ian, I think I will give up on EE as his reaction to hearing she died just doesn't fit with him being the killer. I don't think it will be him though.



porps said:


> yeah and its equally ok for me to mock it too


It might be okay for you to mock it (although, that could still be questionable given where you are mocking it) but I don't think it is okay to ruin everyone else's fun just because you do not like it.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> It might be okay for you to mock it (although, that could still be questionable given where you are mocking it) but I don't think it is okay to ruin everyone else's fun just because you do not like it.


if a throwaway comment like that is enough to ruin everyones fun it probably wasnt that much fun to begin with.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Every single soap thread, started so like-minded people can just have a chat about it, there's always someone who has to go to the effort of letting us know how superior they are because 'it's not real, stupid,' and 'soaps are for idiots anyway'  I have to wonder why they bother opening the thread in the first place.
I haven't watched EE for a year or two now, still want to know who killed Lucy though


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

porps said:


> if a throwaway comment like that is enough to ruin everyones fun it probably wasnt that much fun to begin with.


Hey Porps.
I usually like your posts, but don't know why you feel the need to mock the discussion on this thread and then come back for more.
In the grand scheme of things it's not that important, and you said what you think of the subject, but now it would still be nice to have a fun discussion without it being mocked.
Thanks


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I have to wonder why they bother opening the thread in the first place.


it was not clearly marked as a soap thread. i wondered who lucy beale was so i opened the thread. Figured i'd missed some news story. If i'm expected to avoid threads like this (and i usually do), they should be clearly marked. i'm not pyschic.



silvi said:


> Hey Porps.
> I usually like your posts, but don't know why you feel the need to mock the discussion on this thread and then come back for more.


thats ok, im comfortable with you not knowing why. But i think "need" is the wrong word.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not a fan of soaps. I don't watch any as I don't like them. I haven't watched Eastenders or any other soaps in over 10 years.

It's baffling why someone who shows a great disliking for soaps would want to post a lot in a thread about them, merely to keep expressing how much they dislike them.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> It's baffling why someone who shows a great disliking for soaps would want to post a lot in a thread about them, merely to keep expressing how much they dislike them.


i dont know whether posted a lot would be an accurate desctription, i wouldve posted just the once but i need to retort if people whinge at me 

besides this is much more fun now.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

porps said:


> it was not clearly marked as a soap thread. i wondered who lucy beale was so i opened the thread. Figured i'd missed some news story. If i'm expected to avoid threads like this (and i usually do), they should be clearly marked. i'm not pyschic.


Fair enough in that case, I can understand how you might have thought it was a real life murder investigation


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

porps said:


> i dont know whether posted a lot would be an accurate desctription, i wouldve posted just the once but i need to retort if people whinge at me
> 
> besides this is much more fun now.


Not really. Clearly your intention was to mock the thread. Hey, you're entitled to. Just a bit baffling why you would waste your time in doing so.

Unless it's just to get a reaction.

Which I guess you've succeeded.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Has the girl who plays Lauren just had a baby? my mum thinks she has, I should imagine that will have an affect on how they play out the live episode. if it true that they really have kept the `what happened to Lucy` secret even from the cast I wonder if the possibility one of the key actresses is about to have a baby ( or possibly has if mum is correct) means they will change that episode to omit her.

I am going to be watching Thursday even though I don`t really know what is going on, if nothing else I will have something to discuss with the parents on Friday, always a good plan in case they are in bickering mode


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

porps said:


> if a throwaway comment like that is enough to ruin everyones fun it probably wasnt that much fun to begin with.


Well, yes. When someone like you comes on to a fun, light hearted thread and makes such comments then yes, it ruins it for others and is out of order IMO. In all honesty, I am sick fed up with people commenting on threads that they don't like something, don't comment then! Same happens with BB threads, 'I hate it', 'its stupid' etc. You say you didn't know what it was about given the title, well when you read it, you then clearly did... so why comment? Why not just close the thread? I think that is what most people, who don't want to purposely ruin it for others, would do... but no, not you. Quite predictable really.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

3dogs2cats said:


> Has the girl who plays Lauren just had a baby? my mum thinks she has, I should imagine that will have an affect on how they play out the live episode. if it true that they really have kept the `what happened to Lucy` secret even from the cast I wonder if the possibility one of the key actresses is about to have a baby ( or possibly has if mum is correct) means they will change that episode to omit her.
> 
> I am going to be watching Thursday even though I don`t really know what is going on, if nothing else I will have something to discuss with the parents on Friday, always a good plan in case they are in bickering mode


Yes, she had her baby on Sunday. She was due about now anyway, which is why I reckon they made her leave in last night's, as they knew there was a strong chance she wouldn't make the live shows... and she hasn't lol.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> Just a bit baffling why you would waste your time in doing so.
> .


i takes like 2 seconds and i have plenty of spare time.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

3dogs2cats said:


> Has the girl who plays Lauren just had a baby? my mum thinks she has, I should imagine that will have an affect on how they play out the live episode. if it true that they really have kept the `what happened to Lucy` secret even from the cast I wonder if the possibility one of the key actresses is about to have a baby ( or possibly has if mum is correct) means they will change that episode to omit her.


She appeared in the pre-recorded bits of the 'live episode' last night. The live bits were shown at the beginning and near the end of the episode. And they must have edited it very well because a lot of people on Twitter, knowing she had had her baby, were saying how could she possibly be there 
(I think she's in tonight's episode too - could be wrong though)


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

porps said:


> i takes like 2 seconds and i have plenty of spare time.


Like I said before:

"a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."

If the cap fits.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

silvi said:


> (I think she's in tonight's episode too - could be wrong though)


I am going to watch tonight`s, so be prepared for lots of: Who was that....? Why did...... ? What did that mean......? type questions later on


----------



## CANOLOGY (Feb 10, 2015)

think abi red herring

max has believed for long time it was abi, but hes made mistake

max fluffed his live line at the end. did anyone else have to rewind to figure out what he said?

everyone is saying its bobby now with jane covering.
if so, i guess it wasnt intended.
and jane would have moved the body


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Surely not Bobby?!  I swear the last time I saw him he was about eight years old.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

CANOLOGY said:


> think abi red herring
> 
> max has believed for long time it was abi, but hes made mistake
> 
> ...


Twitter went into meltdown about Max's words:
'Did he say you or who?'; 'did he say 'whether you killed Lucy?'. It was all trending . I liked Matt Di Angelo's tweet the best - he said 'Blue killed Lucy', with a picture.
Jake Wood had to go on there and tell everyone that he said 'you killed Lucy'.
Either way, it got Eastenders a lot of interest, which of cou7rse was all good.....

Still think it's Bobby.
We are told to expect a sad result to all this and that would probably be the saddest for the family....


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

CANOLOGY said:


> think abi red herring
> 
> max has believed for long time it was abi, but hes made mistake
> 
> ...


Yes we did, OH & I. We decided he said you, not who.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Off to watch it now.


----------



## CANOLOGY (Feb 10, 2015)

Valanita said:


> Yes we did, OH & I. We decided he said you, not who.


there were two confusions.
I heard "you". Never thought he said "who"
But i was like WTF, did he say "WHETHER you killed Lucy" 
Had to rewind it 3 times as that wouldnt make sense!

And thats exactly what he said, EE announced he accidentally added the word "whether".


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Watching tonight just to see what all the fuss is about. I see the guy who plays Peter still can't act. And how many times have Ian and Jane married now??


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Can someone tell me what happened to Ronnie?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She was injured in a car crash after nasty Nick tampered with the steering/brakes.


----------



## CANOLOGY (Feb 10, 2015)

LOOKS like bobby then


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

CANOLOGY said:


> LOOKS like bobby then


Or Cindy
She was looking very shifty tonight 
But I still think it's Bobby....


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I loved when Tanya called him 'Adam' :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't take much notice of eastenders but I have watched it a bit more lately, Personally I think it was Ian or Jane by accident and whoever did it the other helped dispose of the body....unless Bobby left his toys on the stairs again....nothing would surprise me to be honest...the whole story has dragged out far too long and I don't think they'll be able to create a big enough ending to match the wait


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Elsammy said:


> I think it was Bobby. The jewellery box has something to do with it as well. Mabe Bobby threw the jewellery box at Lucy's head (Not sure why though) and caused her earlier injury to the head to actually kill her. Jane knows and helps to cover it up by taking the body to the woods and make it look as though Lucy was mugged. Jane then takes Bobby away from it all because he might accidentally let out what happened. He was also not long ago found at her grave after he went missing. i think at first Emma thought the killer was Jane but after meeting with her in the park she is told the truth that it was Bobby but an accident and Emma replied 'but it is still Murder'
> I think this is why Emma hadn't gone straight to the police with the info because it involves Lucy's little brother. This is also why Lauren doesn't want to get involved and reveal the killer but leaves the message in the card so that Jane knows that she knows. But then I have theories for others too but for the shock factor I think Bobby is it.


I only just found this out, I wasn't watching it at the time this happened, so it really could have been bobby then....just not by leaving his toys on the floor lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Watch tomorrow, apparently it's going to be a blinder - all goes back in time to last year's Good Friday and we see exactly what happened.

I missed the "Adam" LOL


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Watch tomorrow, apparently it's going to be a blinder - all goes back in time to last year's Good Friday and we see exactly what happened.
> 
> I missed the "Adam" LOL


I missed the Adam at first so I played it back. Tanya's face was a picture. She looked like a startled rabbit in headlights, Jane went quiet and looked like she was having to gather her composure.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> ane went quiet and looked like she was having to gather her composure.


Jane was meant to be a bit freaked anyway, no doubt it helped!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh there's a good story tonight involving Dean.*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I missed the Adam at first so I played it back. Tanya's face was a picture. She looked like a startled rabbit in headlights, Jane went quiet and looked like she was having to gather her composure.


I went on twitter again to see the reaction to that episode, and pictures of Tanya's startled face were all over it .



JANICE199 said:


> *Oh there's a good story tonight involving Dean.*


They do like to add layer upon layer of tension, don't they?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

Is the whole of tonights episode live?

The reason I ask is because the actor who plays Bobby is what 10 or 11?

That's a lot of pressure to put on a young kid, that's why I don't think it'll be him that's killed Lucy. Unless of course the reveal is not live.

I think Dean has an outside chance however if you noticed the end of last nights episode the camera panned round to all the suspects and neither dean nor Phil Mitchell were in the shot, however Billy Mitchell was. 

I got a feeling it might be Billy or the undertaker man.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I read somewhere that at least 60% of the 7.30-8.35 episode is live tonight, so they will still be using pre-recorded for some scenes.
If Bobby is the killer, I think it will be discussed by those close to him, rather than him being present (which would fit in with filming requirements for an 11(?)-year-old). Jane has already sent him off to Masood's, so it could still be likely.

But who knows....?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

silvi said:


> I read somewhere that at least 60% of the 7.30-8.35 episode is live tonight, so they will still be using pre-recorded for some scenes.
> If Bobby is the killer, I think it will be discussed by those close to him, rather than him being present (which would fit in with filming requirements for an 11(?)-year-old). Jane has already *sent him off to Masood's*, so it could still be likely.
> 
> But who knows....?


Fair point, I forgot that was the case.

I don't usually watch it but have been watching this live week and got into the hype.

I just hope it isn't a major let down now and it ends up someone like Nick Cotton who is dead.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Also the killer doesn't necessarily need to be present to be revealed as the killer.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Tonights is mostly live but not completely, tomorrow's is a full live episode.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ive not watched Eastenders for about 10 years, but I must say I watched last nights one for some reason and the tension was quite good! I'll watch the big "reveal" tonight (without knowing who anyone is)! 

After reading this thread I do think it could be Bobby though (I assume Bobby is the little boy and not the older boy?)


----------



## CANOLOGY (Feb 10, 2015)

lozzibear said:


> Tonights is mostly live but not completely, tomorrow's is a full live episode.


I heard tomorrow Friday is meant to be an entire episode recounting Lucy Beale entire last night


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

This all proves that hyp works, with people saying they have not watched it for years but they are the live screenings.:001_smile:


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

CANOLOGY said:


> I heard tomorrow Friday is meant to be an entire episode recounting Lucy Beale entire last night


Friday is live, but the Lucy Beale 'reveal' happens tonight in the first (hour long) of 2 episodes for the evening.
The second episode of the night is the 'flashback' one - where we get to see the run up to Lucy being killed and how it happened.



Valanita said:


> This all proves that hyp works, with people saying they have not watched it for years but they are the live screenings.:001_smile:


It certainly does 
I hadn't watched EE for years either, and after that, I tended to dip in and out of it, but I admit I began to really pay attention to it a few months ago 
(the hype would definitely have made me curious though, even if I wasn't already watching it )


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a screenshot of Tanya's face as the realisation that she referred to the actor Adam using his real name instead of the name of his character:

EastEnders live week: 'How's Adam?' - Tanya Branning calls Ian Beale by real name in comeback episode - News - TV & Radio - The Independent


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I keep laughing every time I see that photo lol... and I love that Adam Woodyatt tweeted a response


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I did read a few theories on it being Bobby. Some people believe that is why they changed the actor, possibly the new one being from stage school so more skills to be in the lives... of course it's all speculation until tonight


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

And then there's this......


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sure that's a funny picture merlinsmum but the only person I know is phil Mitchell!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm sure that's a funny picture merlinsmum but the only person I know is phil Mitchell!


The first person is Max and the second is Mick... might make more sense now lol


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I knew it!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

So it was Jane. Or was it?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't even watch it but who was it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

A killer twist in the next episode. 

Still think Bobby is in with a shout.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I still think it was something to do with bobby, they've made it obvious it's Jane far too early in the show...could be wrong though it could be the ghost of Pauline ....They're gonna need a pretty goo story to explain Kathy turning up though...I remember her character and there's no way she'd have just handed ben over to Phil if there wasn't a damn good reason , also she would have come back for the numerous times Ian has been in crisis ...very strange


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought Cathy was supposed to have died in a car accident abroad somewhere? Which is why Ben came back to live with Ian.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I was watching it with a load of my family who watch EE religiously and when the women got out the cab they all shouted "CATHY???" 

I just said "who"?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

brummiedog said:


> A killer twist in the next episode.
> 
> Still think Bobby is in with a shout.


So do I.
Just about to find out ..... hopefully!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Valanita said:


> I thought Cathy was supposed to have died in a car accident abroad somewhere? Which is why Ben came back to live with Ian.


She was and knowing how strong willed she was it'll have to be a fear for her life situation for her to let Phil have him since she left to be away from him in the first place, Now we know what Phil had to tell Ian last night when Ben walked in.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG how cold did Bobby just sound...Accident or serial killer in the making?lol


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Bobby! Well a lot of us thought it was him.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

He already is a serial killer! His mum died after tripping one of his toys and falling down the stairs!! Never having kids in case they turn out like him, haha


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fluffster said:


> He already is a serial killer! His mum died after tripping one of his toys and falling down the stairs!! Never having kids in case they turn out like him, haha


PMSL...picturing Bobby all Damien style...666 on his head placing his toys on the stairs waiting for momma :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> He already is a serial killer! His mum died after tripping one of his toys and falling down the stairs!! Never having kids in case they turn out like him, haha


Who is was his mum, not Jane then?

Considering Husband and I don`t normally watch it so don`t really know who characters are, we were both enthralled, every time the hash tag thing came up he was saying `live alert, live alert`


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

His mum was Laura who was married to Ian, but for a while everyone thought Bobby was someone else's son, not Ian's. Then Laura pegged it. Jane can't have kids IIRC. I'd not watched for a couple of years but think that's the situ!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Valanita said:


> I thought Cathy was supposed to have died in a car accident abroad somewhere? Which is why Ben came back to live with Ian.


I'm sure it was South Africa.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fluffster said:


> His mum was Laura who was married to Ian, but for a while everyone thought Bobby was someone else's son, not Ian's. Then Laura pegged it. Jane can't have kids IIRC. I'd not watched for a couple of years but think that's the situ!


Yeah it was his other son, Steven (or Cindys son which she said was Ians and wasnt in the end but was actually Simon Wicks son) that shot Jane, and the injuries made her unable to ever conceive a child of her own.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fluffster said:


> His mum was Laura who was married to Ian, but for a while everyone thought Bobby was someone else's son, not Ian's. Then Laura pegged it. Jane can't have kids IIRC. I'd not watched for a couple of years but think that's the situ!


Yeh I remember that , she had an affair with Garry Hobbs who was married to one of the slater sisters and Garry was gutted when the results showed that he was Ians


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought that wee boy did great to do that scene live! Must have been a lot of pressure.

Wasn't Kathy in Portugal when she died? Well, apparently died, clearly she didn't actually die... then again, it is Eastenders so who knows!



Fluffster said:


> He already is a serial killer! His mum died after tripping one of his toys and falling down the stairs!! Never having kids in case they turn out like him, haha


Technically, a serial killer has to kill three people


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I thought that wee boy did great to do that scene live! Must have been a lot of pressure.
> 
> Wasn't Kathy in Portugal when she died? Well, apparently died, clearly she didn't actually die... then again, it is Eastenders so who knows!
> 
> *Technically, a serial killer has to kill three people*


Really?? I never knew that!! Every day's a school day :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wait....wait.... wait......


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wasn't it a massive tin-opener of a night though!!!

cans (many) + worms + tin opener = OUT!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> I knew it!


No you didn't.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Really?? I never knew that!! Every day's a school day :thumbup:


I watch a lot of crime shows and find serial killers somewhat fascinating 

A serial killer needs to kill at least three people over a space of time... so someone who goes on a rampage and maybe kills 3+ in a matter of hours is a spree killer, not a serial killer (although a spree killer needs to kill two, not three lol). So basically the time between murders differentiates them... sorry for that explanation  but some people think a serial killer just needs to kill three people alone but the time is important too...


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> I thought that wee boy did great to do that scene live! Must have been a lot of pressure.


He did look a bit creepy when he told Jane he'd killed Lucy'.
What with that and the 'toy on the stairs' incident, I can see why (although I agree it's technically incorrect according to _Criminal Minds_, lol!), people would think he is a serial killer in the making .



lozzibear said:


> Wasn't Kathy in Portugal when she died? Well, apparently died, clearly she didn't actually die... then again, it is Eastenders so who knows!


I must be one of very few Eastenders watchers who never liked Kathy Beale, so I was hoping that they wouldn't bring her back
....never mind!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> I watch a lot of crime shows and find serial killers somewhat fascinating


So do I 
My favourite series is still Criminal Minds, even though the plots are now repeating and the set-up is always the same.
But I think I like it best because of Matthew Gray Gubler .


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I thought last nights EE was a massive let down. As for bringing Kathy back from the dead, well what can i say.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Watched it last night first time in years, now I know why I stopped watching it rubbish acting and rubbish script.

Waste of TV Licence money.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I thought last nights EE was a massive let down. As for bringing Kathy back from the dead, well what can i say.*


I didn't think it was a massive let down - they had set themselves up so much it was bound to be not as good as we would have liked. But I did think that it was a bit muddled in places where they tried to cram so much in...when all most people were waiting for was to find out 'who killed Lucy'.
Whereas the 'flashback' episode at 9.30pm I thought was rushed, but did manage to fit everything in (goodness knows what new viewers must have thought though; there were so many links to other plots in there that they wouldn't have known what was going on).

I was a little disappointed that the killer was Bobby, as it had seemed like it was him for several days now and I was hoping for a surprise. I can see why he was chosen though as it fits all that has been going on before.

Now I'm waiting to see if Mick has killed Dean or only knocked him out


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

silvi said:


> Whereas the 'flashback' episode at 9.30pm I thought was rushed, but did manage to fit everything in (goodness knows what new viewers must have thought though; there were so many links to other plots in there that they wouldn't have known what was going on).


Well as a new viewer I can tell you I had no idea what was happening, but everytime something did happen I turned to my partner and said "I bet that was significant"...

Like the blood on the ginger guys boots


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Well as a new viewer I can tell you I had no idea what was happening, but everytime something did happen I turned to my partner and said "I bet that was significant"...


Oh, it all was, lol!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

silvi said:


> So do I
> My favourite series is still Criminal Minds, even though the plots are now repeating and the set-up is always the same.
> But I think I like it best because of Matthew Gray Gubler .


I love Criminal Minds too  but I watch factual ones as well. I find the whole psychology behind serial killers interesting.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Well that was all very silly. Quite moving with Lucy's letter at the end though. I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that Julia's Theme gave me goosebumps. I guess I'll always be an Eastenders fan even if I don't tune in, having watched it most of my life.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

It is quite funny Cathy coming back as Ian looks older than she does.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Some poor american girl is getting grief over the murder..... 










............What.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Well that was all very silly. Quite moving with Lucy's letter at the end though. I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that Julia's Theme gave me goosebumps. I guess I'll always be an Eastenders fan even if I don't tune in, having watched it most of my life.


I liked last night's episode much more than the 'reveal' ones on Thursday.
Thought that the acting last night was pretty good all round, but particularly Adam Woodyatt, Laurie Brett, Mimi Keene and little Eliot Carrington. People say 'oh it's soap acting', but to perform that well knowing that millions are watching takes something special, especially from a sixteen year old and an eleven year old.
And Cindy reading Lucy's letter did get to me too .


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Firedog said:


> It is quite funny Cathy coming back as Ian looks older than she does.


I said that to OH & Daughter. She is supposed to be his Mother FFS.

I just worked it out, she was 13/14 when she had Ian.


----------

